# Undecided



## So very sad (Apr 30, 2013)

My spouse and I have been married 28 years with two kids.
I recently tried to commit suicide. He was supportive for awhile, but then he went back to his regular ways. He has been having chest pains for six months and is barely doing something about it and that's because I have been making appointments for him. I feel like he cares nothing for me and that's fine. I have no sympathy for him. I really want to leave. My youngest has one more year before college. I tried suicide about two months ago. I haven't been happy for a long time.


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you gone to see a psychologist? Regardless of where you stand in your marriage, you need to get some help for yourself. Staying in a marriage for your child kind of takes second place to staying in this world for your child. I'm not sure if you're looking for marital advice, or not, but the bottom line is that until you get help for yourself and stabilize your own emotions, nothing else is going to work. Please, if not for your own sake, for the sake of your child, go get some help.

Blessings,
mattsmom


----------



## kashifkhanm9v (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with mattsmom. you should go to psychologist


----------

